# Bilt Hamber Laboratories review



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Very informative, I really rate this guy's videos :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Worth mentioning that Finis is £33 for the big tub (which is still a good price IMO).

Also, if you try putting DSW on really, really, _really_ thin and it buffs off no bother :thumb: - I've found using a foam puck and a finishing spot pad to apply it makes it easier to get an even (and did I mention REALLY THIN ) coat which I struggled to do with the supplied applicator.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

After he has begun to be sponsored with the products, my interest for his reviews is lost!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Sponsored in what way?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Watch this last night and same here, his videos are really good:thumb: and all BH stuff I highly rate as they out perform a lot of other more expensive products out there at the moment especially Auto foam and DSW which is such an easy wax to use:thumb: even with the supplied foam applicator and MF towel.

Any :newbie: would not struggle applying this wax it's that easy as long it is applied thinly with the foam applicator  wee tip when applying is to dampen the applicator with water, this will help with the application:thumb:


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Deje said:


> After he has begun to be sponsored with the products, my interest for his reviews is lost!


Yes, come on, spill the beans🙂


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I just think he's a decent bloke that wants to make informative vids based on learned knowledge and his own experience... Wish he'd stop using his vocals tho....sorry Jon lol


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

In the beginning, he bought the products, companies now send them to him for free.
it is not the same "bite" in the reviews anymore, noticeably


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Deje said:


> In the beginning, he bought the products, companies now send them to him for free.
> it is not the same "bite" in the reviews anymore, noticeably


IMHO that's not a case. I have received free samples too and I always write honest reviews if I occasionally make one.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

sm81 said:


> IMHO that's not a case. I have received free samples too and I always write honest reviews if I occasionally make one.


Sorry buddy, it is always in the viewer's hands to decide it!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm curious, if someone reviews a car that has been supplied by the manufacturer, but not purchased by the reviewer, does that count as a sponsored review?


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

steelghost said:


> I'm curious, if someone reviews a car that has been supplied by the manufacturer, but not purchased by the reviewer, does that count as a sponsored review?


But they may well not keep the car for free after the review!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Many industries post biased reviews.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Deje said:


> In the beginning, he bought the products, companies now send them to him for free.
> it is not the same "bite" in the reviews anymore, noticeably


So what, that doesn't mean he can't give unbiased reviews. I think you're being extremely unfair.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

neilmcl said:


> So what, that doesn't mean he can't give unbiased reviews. I think you're being extremely unfair.


it is not the same "bite" in the reviews anymore, noticeably!
Actually, I'm not alone in that view, read the comments and you will see that others have similar thoughts.
You can also look at his earlier Reviews and compare yourself.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll think we'll just agree to disagree on that mate. :thumb:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I dont look at his reviews as sponsored. Yes he started out buying tons of stuff on his own and as his youtube videos progressed so did manufacturers realized he was not just another wannabe idiot so they send him some stuff to test and review. 

IMO his videos are very good. It shows he clearly spend lots of time to research the products and prepare for what he is gonna say in the videos. And most of what he says is true and very informative. You dont get information like that from other product testers on youtube. 

I dont mind manufacturers giving him products for free. Lots of manufacturers give samples to customers to try out. Heck even I get samples of stuff that isnt even on the market yet and perhaps never will be and Im nobody in the world of detailing. Im just a regular guy. 

Trust me when I say that manufacturers love honest reviews even if they are bad ones because they can tweek, replace or even re-formulate products to be better and easier to use because they can be more accessible to a wider crowd. And The forensic detailing channel offers manufacturers and viewers a very good and honest review and detailing knowledge. 

There are very few people on youtube that offer that knowledge to a wider crowd without demanding anything back (like charging people money for classes about that detailing knowledge). 

I love the idea of product line reviews because I look at them as a system that is designed and often formulated to work together. Sure you can take one product from here and one from there but soon you realize that they may not be compatible with each other. 

I here for one love his work and admire him for what he does because he does it with passion and it shows in his videos. They are getting better and better and the information he provides really benefits all detailing population (from :newbie:s to advanced detailers).

So I will continue to watch his videos, and if he happens to receive a life time supply of detailing stuff on the way I will not mind and continue to be happy for him. He deserves it for what he has done :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Deje said:


> it is not the same "bite" in the reviews anymore, noticeably!
> Actually, I'm not alone in that view, read the comments and you will see that others have similar thoughts.
> You can also look at his earlier Reviews and compare yourself.


I think it would be difficult to criticise BH in this instance anyway as their while lineup is just so good, not a bad product in there at all

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

My view may not be worth much salt on here (what with this being only my 2nd post) but I have had many chats with him through facebook, advice, opinions etc. He has taken time out of his busy day to reply to me, in great detail I might add, infact his words were "sorry for the essay". I value his opinion strongly and I for one have learnt something from watching his videos. If I ever get stuck with something, I know he would be there to lend a hand so to speak, and I haven't even bought anything from him! Now that's a passion for detailing


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

Scratch that -3rd post!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Always going to be somebody that tries to ruin what is s bloody excellent review channel.

Jons detailing videos are the best on the web period.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> Always going to be somebody that tries to ruin what is s bloody excellent review channel.
> 
> Jons detailing videos are the best on the web period.


Ruin his channel, come on!His channel, survive with or without my approval. I have seen all of his videos, and it's clearly a difference in his reviews from when he was not sponsored until now when he is sponsored.
I have pointed this out to Jon, and he is aware of the problems associated with being sponsored.

As I said I am not alone in These thoughts:
Graham Reid.
"Nice review mate, in the just hope you stay neutral in terms of not being Bought by manufacturers to the promote there products, seen so many good channels go this way from tech to games etc."


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

Deje said:


> Ruin his channel, come on!His channel, survive with or without my approval. I have seen all of his videos, and it's clearly a difference in his reviews from when he was not sponsored until now when he is sponsored.
> I have pointed this out to Jon, and he is aware of the problems associated with being sponsored.
> 
> As I said I am not alone in These thoughts:
> ...


We had no idea who this guy was when he contacted us, nor what he did. In fact he already had a number of our products and actually didn't want all of the products we gave him to review - he was going to use his own.

There was zero input into this by us , nor did we edit it at all, know what he was gong to say, nor pay any money to him whatsoever. We've been accused of being in the pocket of Auto-Express mag after we've won awards year after year in that publication. Utter nonsense and I take a pretty dim view of it.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Spot on!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've watched a few of this guys reviews, and think they're great, although I do find sometimes he becomes a little repetitive. However, big respect for all and anyone who stands in front of a camera and films themselfs for these reviews. I know that's one thing I could not do.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

There is certainly a case to be made for him getting the message over in a slightly crisper fashion


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

steelghost said:


> There is certainly a case to be made for him getting the message over in a slightly crisper fashion


I don't know, in this day and age of semi-professional, polished reviews I find his style kind of refreshing. Keep doing what you're doing Jon :thumb:


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Deje said:


> Ruin his channel, come on!His channel, survive with or without my approval. I have seen all of his videos, and it's clearly a difference in his reviews from when he was not sponsored until now when he is sponsored.
> I have pointed this out to Jon, and he is aware of the problems associated with being sponsored.
> 
> As I said I am not alone in These thoughts:
> ...


That quote is more of a friendly warning rather than an accusation such as yours. I've seen a lot of his videos now and I really can't see what you're getting at. Yes he's probably changed (and improved) his style over time but I can't see any evidence that he's been influenced by "sponsors" as you put it or unduly favours any one manufacturer over another, other than by solely on their product's merits.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

neilmcl said:


> I don't know, in this day and age of semi-professional, polished reviews I find his style kind of refreshing. Keep doing what you're doing Jon :thumb:


I largely agree, but I think there's room to tighten up slightly without losing the natural unscripted style.

That said, I'm known for going on a bit myself so I'd best wind my neck in until I have my own successful and well regarded detailing YouTube channel going :lol:


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Excellent review and BH is in my opinion a place to get lots of good stuff from. I now rate DSW very highly and as Chongo has pointed out, dampen the supplied applicator and apply it thinly. (Or use Steelghost tip if you have one of those).

Their cleanser polish may not be as well known as Autoglym's SRP but it is well worth a shot as are their shampoo, autoclay, prewax cleansers lots of goodies. :thumb:


----------



## thegentleway (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice review. Love that Laguna Seca blue e46 M3.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Never been disapointed with any BH product,DSW is a superb wax I had a good 4 months out of it and that was over cleanser polish if over cleanser fluid it would last longer.


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

People must realise that this is BH he is reviewing yes? Probably one of the best regarded manufacturers of detailing products on here? So everyone who has a good thing to say about any manufacturer on here is sponsored by them just for saying so?

Ive never used any BH product but most people on here lose there minds on them, surely his review shadows alot of peoples thoughts, due to him being on larger or more subject forum (youtube) does this mean any different? I dont think so, its just a different platform for this chap to air his views.

He says in the video he has had no input from BH and BH have replied to this thread saying the same.

Youtube is FULL of "HEY GUUUUUYS, ME AGAIN!!! GOT A GREAT PRODUCT HERE..." people and they stick out like a sore thumb, this guy is genuine and I really enjoy his vids. Hes the "everyman" that people can connect with, fair play to him! Let the lad crack on!


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Been watching this reviews for awhile now and apart from the intro music I like it, lol

Also wish the clay would come in a aluminium case like the wax, I made my own version


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

This guy is giving a view on these products and we can choose to take his view on board or not. No need to get worked up about it.
In this case it's Bilt Hamber which I've used for many years now and anyone would be hard pushed to criticize any of there products especially at the price point.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have never used BH products except for their Dynax under carriage wax and even I can see they're quality products, that will all change next year for me when I'll be purchasing some of their products, I sometimes wonder how I haven't already.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Over the years I have used an awful lot of brands and BH is one of the few that I constantly return to. The products they offer are superb and very well priced. Not tried a bad BH product yet.

Not watched the vid so going to sit back with headphones on now.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

At the end of the day no ones forceing you to watch his videos and no ones forceing you to buy certain products. Where else can you get such detailed info about a product except from the manufacturer, who isn't going to say there magic quick detailer or unicorn **** shampoo is rubbish.


----------



## JamieH (May 11, 2011)

Bilt Hamber is one of the few product brands (especially the clay) where I don't feel the need to look elsewhere for the 'latest and greatest'.

A nice review of their range thank you for uploading.

On a side-note, use this video as a drinking game and have a shot for every time he says 'OK'.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

JamieH said:


> On a side-note, use this video as a drinking game and have a shot for every time he says 'OK'.


You must have passed out quite a few times:lol:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I've watched a few of his videos now and apart from them being very long, the products he talks about are a bit "old school". Most were covered on Detailing World 5+ years ago. Bit of a time warp! Still informative though.


----------



## BradleeBennett (Sep 4, 2016)

He definitely has some great info which has helped me a lot I watch all of his videos!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

When he first started his videos reviews on DW it was a bit Hit and miss probably down to nerves and a bit camera fright and confusion on products, but after he asked us the viewers for any feed back on how his videos and reviews could be improved, which a lot of us did give him a lot of comments back on how he can improve. And Yes some of the feed back was sometimes a tiny bit negative but it was only to help him to carry on and improve, and bloody hell it has certainly helped him to produce some great video reviews for us all.

Keep up the good work Delboy:thumb: And am sure your next review will be as good as the rest:thumb:


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Agreed, I have watched a couple of his videos and found them very informative and helpful.

He comes across as a decent guy who is an enthusiast and advising on the best products for value, not just telling you to go and buy the most expensive.

I have bought quite a few bits on his reviews alone.

Hope he keeps making videos :thumb:


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

cleslie said:


> I've watched a few of his videos now and apart from them being very long, the products he talks about are a bit "old school". Most were covered on Detailing World 5+ years ago. Bit of a time warp! Still informative though.


I know what you mean. I do like his reviews though and there does seem to be a good mix of new products in there too.

I was a bit confused about the ommission of Done and Dusted from the top three QDs in the 2016 roundup though. It won the huge detailer test earlier this year.

Overall though, he seems like a top bloke and his channel is improving constantly.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

I love his reviews no bs. i also love his music and songs he chooses. jon is one of the good guys. long may he continue
todds


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Love his channel, if he is watching keep up the good work.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey. This video is putting me to buy more bilt hamber different products and I am glad that I did it. I have tons different products in garage ( most are different sealants and coatings) I live in Estonia where wintertime is very harsh - salt on the road all the time. Every week, if winter promise (celsius is upper than 0) I wash my 2 cars. My own lexus and new workhorse VW Passat. I use Autofoam and Surfex many years and they never fail. I test also most foams and prewashes, but all the time they are fail and come back to Bilt Hamber. I use also many many different shampoos, but also autowash blow them all - If somebody don`t like this shampoo - let it be. I like it alot - damned, this is good shampoo. Like I early write, that I use lot of sealants and coatings - test them all and use them all (not wax man), but last time 2 week ago I buy DSW - double speed wax - micro-fine and cleanser polish. My lexus - which I buy to my wife - is metallic dark red (beautiful paint, when sun hit to the paint, almost apple candy red). I use first cleanser fluid, which take out everything, what sit on the paint, also tar and old sealants. Then one hit with da and cleanser polish (dry pretty fast, hide alot imperfections (I`s winter time) - best - and beautiful shine received, then I hit micro-fine to hand (dryed pretty fast and very simply come off . must put thin). And after I puffed off micro-fine, then I watch my car paint and it looks best, what I have received vs tons of another firm products. what are heck. I don`t know, maybe I just don`t remember every products, but this is definitely best I have received. Then I put on coat DSW - also come of pretty easy, when it dryed. Evening comes... Next day comes pretty hugh bang of snow and this is where test begin. Salt just fly away, beacause paint is so hydrophobic and paint hate salt-smack. Today I wash my cars - week later (temp is 0 celcius) Lexus is much more cleaner than every week I wash him. Then hit with strong concentrated autofoam and let it work. Now I see, how dirt comes of pretty ease and if I use pressure wash, then foam allready takes most of dirt on the paint. Hit and panel is squeeky clean. Then hit to autowash and damned, this paint looks very promising - looks very shiny and paint looks very wet and deep. Then hit with leafblower and car get dryed very fast, because car paint is so hydrophobic. Now my conclusion. 
You must use all one brand products and you get much better results, then you use one brand foam and another brand shampoo and so on. Somebody says, that BH are not no more fancy products or even oldschool products. I am pretty clad, they are not fancy. Oldschool rules. Believe me or not, but I also use tons of different products - fancy products and this brand - bilt hamber, makes damned good products with fair prices. I also thought, if you pay more, you can get better product. Hell no. You must understand, that most people use this kind of stuff and here detailingworld we are just wan`t to try or test most of new coming products. If products allready trying or tested, then we move on. 
But what is newer or better than bilt hamber, some Sion wax`s ? Pete already doing wax`s, which blow aways most, if we are looking duarbility and also they look nice. For me - bilt hamber is pro products or not even better. Man knows what he is doing. I am just mad myself- why I don`t find him products earlier. Soon we are hear some good news from him. 

Sorry my very bad english, but if you are unterstand me and just think on more time, then you are understand me even better. As a earlier post write I am NOT optimist just informed pesimist.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

Bit of a thread hijack, as I haven't watched the video in full, but does he mention or can anyone recommend a pad for the cleanser polish?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

galamaa;5258782. Man knows what he is doing. I am just mad myself- why I don`t find him products earlier. Soon we are hear some good news from him.
Sorry my very bad english said:


> What do You mean by this? New products coming?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Mr Kirk said:


> Bit of a thread hijack, as I haven't watched the video in full, but does he mention or can anyone recommend a pad for the cleanser polish?


I use the firm side of a trifoam applicator by hand, or a polishing pad by DA.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

From polishing to finishing pad will do, but just not MF pads.


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

I love this guys videos, and if I remember correctly he was critical of BH for suggesting autoclay is fine to use with water. Think he proved (on video) that it mars paint and a dedicated clay lube is better. Certainly not afraid of saying how it sees it.


----------



## Suitable_name (Jul 21, 2015)

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suitable_name (Jul 21, 2015)

james_death said:


> What the, suitable name and joined 2015 this is first post ??????? is this just a thread bump????


Sorry. Posted in error, the dangers of touchscreens! 


Suitable_name said:


> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------

